# Mft hole jig on YouTube



## chippy1970 (15 Mar 2016)

Just spotted this video on YouTube thought it might interest those who have mft bench's or similar. I made mine using a homemade jig and a router but this jig looks good. They're starting to sell them at Axminster apparently

https://youtu.be/5usysrkgQBo


----------



## Wuffles (15 Mar 2016)

I've seen some long winded ways of producing a custom top before now, and don't get me wrong, Peter's a clever chap in more ways than one, but this takes the biscuit for me.


----------



## chippy1970 (15 Mar 2016)

Wuffles":6e3zc9g9 said:


> I've seen some long winded ways of producing a custom top before now, and don't get me wrong, Peter's a clever chap in more ways than one, but this takes the biscuit for me.


Lol yeah I know what you mean. I suppose they thought it was the easiest way to get an accurate job.

I just did mine with my small router and I made a jig on my pillar drill to rout a row of holes at a time.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## porker (15 Mar 2016)

Neat system. I've seem various ways of making these but this looks pretty good and accurate. Also looks good quality with the bushings etc. I can see this being copied fairly soon. I will probably make one on my Bridgeport mill when I finally get it back up and running.


----------



## Rorschach (15 Mar 2016)

It does seem a little long-winded but when you think about it this allows for an incredibly accurate layout and creation of custom layouts/jigs and the only tool you need is a cordless drill. All the homemade jigs and methods I have seen have either used CNC, bench drill, or router and really only the CNC provides the high accuracy unless you are really good with your bench drill.

This jig system won't wear out, can be used over and over again for all kinds of setups and you do also get 2 nice quality rulers that can be used for other things too.


----------



## Wizard9999 (16 Mar 2016)

I like Peter's videos and having exchanged emails with him think he is a genuinely really nice and helpful guy. But I was getting sick and tired of him doing one video after another on the X Carve, so a video on any other topic is good news as far as I am concerned :lol: .

Terry.


----------



## shed9 (16 Mar 2016)

A well thought out product and whilst a tad expensive, I can see where the cost is.

I agree that this is one of the most long winded ways I have ever seen to achieve an MFT clone but then it's also possibly one of the most accurate and flexible.

Would also be useful for laying out a line of dog holes on a standard work bench as well.


----------



## DiscoStu (16 Mar 2016)

Wizard9999":1io5izf6 said:


> I like Peter's videos and having exchanged emails with him think he is a genuinely really nice and helpful guy. But I was getting sick and tired of him doing one video after another on the X Carve, so a video on any other topic is good news as far as I am concerned :lol: .
> 
> Terry.



100% agree. I subscribe to his channel and have had numerous contacts with him - very nice fellow. I too got fed up with the X carve as it quickly became of no interest to those without an X carve. Most of his other videos interest me even when I don't have the particular tool he is reviewing. 

I was relieved when he did the Bessy clamp racks and I do like this system. Not sure I can justify £100 for it? £75 would have felt about right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roughcut (16 Mar 2016)

I already have an MFT/3 so this jig doesn't really appeal to me.
For people that will want to knock out MFT type workbenches/tables on a regular basis it might be of interest.
But for me it wouldn't be cost effective anyway for the very limited use it would get.


----------



## Wuffles (16 Mar 2016)

Roughcut":3dttwvl7 said:


> I already have an MFT/3 so this jig doesn't really appeal to me.
> For people that will want to knock out MFT type workbenches/tables on a regular basis it might be of interest.



There are much better (read faster, more accurate, cheaper & easier) ways to do it if you were dong more than one. In fact, if you were planning more than one, then using this device might cost you your sanity.

Drilling holes, in mdf, with a hand drill is going to get tiresome pretty quickly too. Presumably you'd need it on a sacrificial something when you drill to avoid blow-out too. How long before that drill bit is blunted on mdf.

Can't see it handling smaller items very well. CNC template all the way. 

All in all, seems like a device that didn't need to be.


----------



## hrk (16 Mar 2016)

I was going to do something similar to this but I found a few guys on ebay who do MFT top copies so I just ordered that instead. I got a few sets of bench and rail dogs at the same time too.

The whole point of an MFT is that the holes are crazy accurate. I just couldn't see myself being able to get as close to a CNC'd top.


----------



## shed9 (16 Mar 2016)

Just noticed it's up on the Axi site now, out of stock of course.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/ujk-technolo ... tem-102278


Have to agree (after looking further) that whilst clever and flexible, this approach is incredibly laborious and I'd question the precision comparative to a CNC'd template.

EDIT: On the plus side, I imagine Peter has put his usual 100% into this and how many products are out there where the originator is easily accessible and will likely address any comments directed at it.


----------



## DiscoStu (16 Mar 2016)

I'd like to see a router based version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roughcut (16 Mar 2016)

DiscoStu":1cliqke5 said:


> I'd like to see a router based version.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I'm thinking you could make one easily with a home made router sub base, 2 parf dogs and a quality 20mm router bit?


----------



## New Brit Workshop (16 Mar 2016)

Hi Everyone

I thought that I should drop in and offer any advice needed on the UJK Parf Guide System.

Let me just give a few bits of info:

With the PGS it takes just 10 minutes to produce a basic track saw cutting station. To make a complete custom top, like the one shown in my video, it may take 40 -70 minutes. To get to my friend with a CNC it takes 20 minutes to drive each way and he charges 50p per 20 mm hole cut. When I need a new top I have to go through the whole (or is it "hole") process again. With the PGS new tops are created with no extra cost.

Imagine you are in a field miles from nowhere. You have a pair of trestles and on them is a sheet of MDF. You also have a pair of small clamps and a drill. From the sky drops the UJK Parf Guide System and you are then able, in 10 minutes, to make a track saw cutting station that will give you near CNC accuracy. As Peter Sefton said - I used the 12" engineer's square from the Woodworkers' Workshop to prove the accuracy of the work.

I have just had a visit from one of Peter's students. He brought the rather small top of his new bench and he used the PGS to create his system of 20 mm holes - he did all of the work himself. The video has yet to be completed but it will show, again using that 12" engineer's square, a perfect setup.

I appreciate that in the context of the PGS you will see me as a trader or whatever. That is not me but I did come up with the idea and worked on the design with Axminster. They can do all the commercial stuff. For me it has been 3 years of hard work to overcome one of the most fundamental problems in woodwork - the ability to make accurate right angled cuts without a huge table saw or a CNC.

I will try and drop in as often as I can to answer any questions and I promise not to say X-Carve on this forum !

Peter


----------



## chippy1970 (16 Mar 2016)

Welcome to the UKW Peter 

Chris

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wuffles (16 Mar 2016)

There goes the neighbourhood.

Oh, and I stand by my original comments. CNC template all the way.


----------



## New Brit Workshop (16 Mar 2016)

chippy1970":amjxej7i said:


> Welcome to the UKW Peter
> 
> Chris
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



Many thanks Chris - not sure about the welcome from Dan though !

Peter


----------



## Wuffles (17 Mar 2016)

Apologies, I was just clarifying that now you're here promoting* your product I'm not suddenly going to change my stance to appear polite about something I clearly don't get.

It's just "business", nothing personal 

*Anyone else posting about a product they made as their first post would have similar suspicion laid at their door in my mind.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiscoStu (17 Mar 2016)

I get it. 100% get it. CNC for most people means getting someone else involved either to CNC you a worktop or to get a CNC template created. This system is compact and is yours to keep so you can make new slabs or holes in work benches as required. 

When I first got into woodworking I'd seen some of Peters videos and I emailed him for some advice. I got back an email that was warm and friendly and full of information. Whilst I can understand people being suspicious of a first post being about their new product you only need to watch Peters videos to know he is not about selling you products. He's a woodworker who likes things "perfectly square" and whilst he has invented two products it's obvious to those who have seen the videos or his posts on the Festool owners group that these have been invented to solve a genuine problem. 

I am not saying that the product is perfect or perfect for everyone but I am just saying please don't dismiss Peter because of his new invention as it's definitely been designed to help people. Obviously if you don't like it don't buy it. My own views are that I think it's a little bit overpriced and I would like to see a router version as I can see that moving from one hole to another with a "normal drill" where the chuck isn't removed could be a pain. However I'll still buy one. If I could have got one for the weekend I would have as I'm starting a big project and I know it would have been really useful. Alas Axminster are out of stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wuffles (17 Mar 2016)

Yeah, except I know Peter, that's how he knows my name. I'm not suspicious of him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shed9 (17 Mar 2016)

I don't think anyone is particularly suspicious of Peter, he is well known, well liked and genuine within the woodworking community.

I have to agree though that the product needs to discussed in the context of its current promotion as a new device to solve a common(ish) problem. I also have no doubt that Peter will address this in his usual and friendly manner.

I question the jigs ability to be accurate enough to cut square using dogs and a rail simply because you need incredibly accurate hole spacing across a large expanse to achieve this. CNC cut tables account for this reference precision hence some will prefer it. I'm a little dubious that this can be achieved with a floating reference point and a top heavy hand drill. I can see why a hand drill is used in that a router base adapter would need to contend with the differing array of routers and would make the jig itself a lot more complex (ergo more expensive). I too think it a little over priced by about c£20 but then we need to account for the development that went into it and in that instance it's probably a bargain.

I'm curious what accuracy is achieved with a jig created table compared to a cut on a fresh MFT table.


----------



## Zeddedhed (17 Mar 2016)

I recently had a 8 x 4 sheet of 25mm MDF CNC'd as a bench top for my main assembly/outfeed/tracksaw table. I thought this would solve a lot of my problems regarding accurate crosscuts (I also have a set of Parf Dogs and the Veritas Bench Dogs). At first I was in crosscut heaven but then the niggles began to creep in - nothing to do with the accuracy but more to do with the amount of holes.

On an almost daily basis I was catching fingers, edges of workpieces etc in the holes. All i needed was a few well spaced holes. I for one will be buying this as soon as it's back in stock to enable me to work out the placement for crosscutting. In a commercial setting it'll pay for itself in a few weeks so I'm not too worried about the cost.

As Custard also said earlier, it'll be great for jigs and the like. I can already see two or three applications for it that will save me stacks of time, so I'm in.

And welcome Peter - like your videos.


----------



## n0legs (17 Mar 2016)

Is it gonna' be a ,`Wuffles, I am your father' moment?


----------



## shed9 (20 Mar 2016)

I notice stock is still 'expected' with Axminster.

Why on earth would they launch a product with no stock expected for a least a month?


----------



## DiscoStu (20 Mar 2016)

It's pretty frustrating!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveF (7 Apr 2016)

I am wondering if this would be better if it had a collar to stop the bit dropping out 
and a square drive on top so the drill does not need constantly chucking to the bit

Steve


----------



## chippy1970 (7 Apr 2016)

SteveF":m4u0yvq5 said:


> I am wondering if this would be better if it had a collar to stop the bit dropping out
> and a square drive on top so the drill does not need constantly chucking to the bit
> 
> Steve


Similar to the Blum ecodrill , if you've seen one. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveF (7 Apr 2016)

chippy1970":grqo4ily said:


> SteveF":grqo4ily said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering if this would be better if it had a collar to stop the bit dropping out
> ...



not seen one before but a quick google 

yes that design would remove a lot of hassle....IMHO

I am not knocking the kit and looks really useful
I had a cnc template made that is only 4 holes x 3 holes that utilises a 30mm guide bush on router
I can just drop the parf dogs in and move along

probably nowhere near as accurate as this system as mine is made from a material which will eventually wear

Steve


----------



## Nelsun (14 Apr 2016)

After reading on the FOG that someone had been told they should be expecting their set in June, I decided to nudge Axminster and see roughly where my backorder was in the grand scheme of things. "July" came the reply. That's about at the very least a 3 (likely 4) month lead time from when I placed the order (end of March) and they took payment. At the time the product page said expected dispatch was within 1 week! *bites lip*

Anyway, order cancelled and refund on the way. I'll likely pick up a set at a later date (hammer)


----------



## DiscoStu (14 Apr 2016)

I confess I heard the same thing when I asked them at the weekend. They looked on their system and it said 130 orders waiting and stock of 100 expected in July. I feel sorry for Peter as I do feel Axminster have let him down as it really is his name on the product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelsun (14 Apr 2016)

^Agreed. They've let customers down too IMHO by not conveying the lead time. I'd be a lot more forgiving being told things were going to take a lot longer rather than having to ask. Hey ho, I'll live!


----------



## chippy1970 (14 Apr 2016)

That's naughty that they took the money . I might be wrong but I thought companies could only take money just before they ship to you.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelsun (14 Apr 2016)

Guess what was waiting for me when I got home!!!! Nope, not the guide system but a letter from Axminster informing me of the delay. so hats off to them for notifying me (an email would have been a bit more this century) on the day I cancelled my order. Funny how things work out. Anyroad, Wealden now have a good chunk of the money instead.


----------



## Wizard9999 (22 Apr 2016)

DiscoStu":pb62e26d said:


> I confess I heard the same thing when I asked them at the weekend. They looked on their system and it said 130 orders waiting and stock of 100 expected in July. I feel sorry for Peter as I do feel Axminster have let him down as it really is his name on the product.


Especially as he is going to the effort of turning out a steady stream of videos on his website to demonstrate what the system can do.

Terry.


----------



## DiscoStu (22 Apr 2016)

I was talking to Peter recently and I explained to him what Axminster had said and I told him that I couldn't wait that long as my next project is to build a mobile cutting table with systainer storage and that I wanted to use the system to build the top. Peter has very kindly invited me over to use his system to make my top whilst I wait for my system from Axminster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelsun (22 Apr 2016)

You lucky git! Sorry, what a top bloke and a true gent Peter is. Just don't let him show you his Festool kit. You'll end up spending a fortune.


----------



## DiscoStu (22 Apr 2016)

It's Peters fault that I already own the Festool kit I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

